# Trading Forum



## GiRPwN (Aug 8, 2008)

Is there a trading forum on this site? I can't really seem to find it and I really wanna buy a used DS Lite


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 8, 2008)

There is, but you can't access it unless you've fulfilled the following requirements: 1) You've been here for over a year and 2) You have at least 100 posts.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> 1) You've been here for over a year *and* 2) You have at least 100 posts.


Don't you mean "or"?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably, I just woke up.


----------



## GiRPwN (Aug 8, 2008)

Aww man, its gonna be a long time before I get in there... I only got 30 posts, and 3 more months till I can get in.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2008)

70 more posts isn't that hard. I can post 70 in a month If I try hard enough.


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 8, 2008)

Go to the introduction place... you can get away with saying Welcome mate! Or something of that sort.  Post in 70 topics, even old ones


----------



## Defiance (Aug 8, 2008)

shawnieboy said:
			
		

> Go to the introduction place... you can get away with saying Welcome mate! Or something of that sort.  Post in 70 topics, even old ones



I thought introduction posts don't count.


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 8, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> shawnieboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they do.


----------



## lagman (Aug 8, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> shawnieboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed they don't, and if he resorts to spam to gain access to the trading forum it would look suspicious to potential buyers.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Hopefully I'll have access to those forums in 2 weeks, when my account gets a year old (yay one year!).

Out of plain curioisity, can you sell modded Wiis? Are there Aussie buyers? Random questions, there.

-mikey


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, cool. Maybe I'll finally get to sell my modded Wii xD I'd go eBay, but forums are always better, and eBay hates modded consoles x.x


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

AFAIK, the only stuff you can't sell in the trading forum are illegal goods (burnt copies of games, flashcarts pre-loaded with commercial games, etc.).


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, ok. Fair enough. 

..how does payment generally work? Meetups? Paypal? Middle man?


----------



## dice (Aug 10, 2008)

well it's up to the seller and buyer, we take no responsibility for yours and others actions so trade at your risk


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the information ^^


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

shawnieboy said:
			
		

> Go to the introduction place... you can get away with saying Welcome mate! Or something of that sort.  Post in 70 topics, even old ones


Stop telling everyone how eternal Myst became cool!
its not fair for him

(damn its a good idea... MWAHAHAHAHAHA)


----------

